# pigeons for dummies



## maggie kotuk (May 16, 2004)

Hi everyone ,
So far so good. I received my' new' ( the pigeons are one to two years old) pigeons four weeks ago and they are now eating out of my hand inside the loft. 
My question is: 
How do I, (as I would like to imagine myself in an Italian public square where they will sit on my head and perch on my arm and eat), achieve this? Sound ridiculous...? 
I think I need to find a 'Pigeons for Dummy' book. Anyone know of such a thing that answers the most novice questions.
Also, I would like to know when I can start to let them out of the loft to fly around. I was told to wait until they have babies. When and if that happens, how long does it take for them to hatch? 
Can I let the pairs go out with the young, or just the young when they are feathered out?
What if I have more females then males? 
I see one romance starting now but what happens to the other gals? 
Yikes, sorry too many questions. Maybe the simple book recommendation is the best for me.
Any information is certainly welcomed!
Thanks so much,
Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

First of all, did you buy Homing pigeons? 

Second, If these birds are 1 to 2 years old, have they previously homed with the former owner? If they have, then they pretty much won't home to your place. It takes forever to retrain some of them, even having babies sometimes doesn't work. I have been lucky with some of mine that were trained at another home. They got mates and had babies, and are now homing at my place. It doesn't always work, though.

If they haven't homed at the former owners house, you can fly them in about 4 weeks, but the longer you wait the better.

Normally you start with young ones 4 weeks old, and keep them in the loft and train them until they are 8 weeks old and then let them out. It is harder to train the 1 to 2 year olds. When you have 8 week old youngsters you have a clean slate. (No history, or bad habits)

If you keep handfeeding them, especially snacks like peanuts, you will eventually get them to perch on your hand or head. They will do alot for raw peanuts! LOL My Skye and Sonic love to perch on my head or shoulders, especially when I am picking up my other pigeons for check-ups!LOL But Skye and Sonic are handraised, so they are the exception. They sit on me all the time.

Your pigeons will pair up, if you let them. Any left over females, will eventually end up as secondary wives, or are alone. Some of them will keep company with other females. 

Here is a great little book for beginners:

Pigeons, by Mathew M. Vriends

Hope this information helps.

Treesa


----------



## maggie kotuk (May 16, 2004)

Dear Treesa:
Thank you ever so much for your reply. I will try to find the book you recommended. I am glad you told me about not letting them out. These are white homing pigeons. I'm going out NOW to find peanuts for them.
Thanks again,
Maggie


----------

